# Going to Maui for 2weeks in February



## debbie in seattle (Dec 12, 2017)

As sick as my husband is, he decided he wants to go to Maui for 2 weeks.  We’ve been going there for 25 years, it’s like home to us.  Our youngest daughter is coming for a week.   This is probably going to be a really sad time, probably his last trip to Maui, but that’s what he wants.   Hopefully he will be healthy enough to enjoy the visit and we all have a nice time.


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2017)

I think this trip will be a blessing to you.  It will be good to go where there are only good memories and the wonderful weather will do him a world of good.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 12, 2017)

Sounds like a great trip for all of you!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2017)

That sounds nice Debbie, good to let him enjoy a bit of pleasure with you at least one more time in Maui, perfect place to go again for you two.  Hope he's well enough to enjoy the beauty and love around him....hugs.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 12, 2017)

That is a wonderful idea. I bet just being there will make him feel better. Nice that your daughter is coming also.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2017)

Sounds like a good idea Debbie.


----------



## oldman (Jan 11, 2018)

Debbie—-I have often wondered how your husband contacted Meso. Would you care to explain? I have seen a lot of lawyer commercials suggesting people that have Meso sue, but I never knew anyone that had it. 

Is he on oxygen? As a former pilot for United, I remember that the airlines had rules for passengers requiring supplemental oxygen. If I remember correctly, United supplied their own oxygen to passengers requiring oxygen. It wasn’t my responsibility to take care of that part of the flight, so I was never really trained in that area, but I was aware that we did have rules regarding passengers requiring supplemental oxygen. 

If you don’t care to discuss it, I understand and that’s OK too. I’m just curious as to how you handle this.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2018)

Sounds like a good thing to do Debbie, as long as you feel you can cope . I'm just guessing your husband would love to visit the place where he feels most relaxed and which doesn't remind him so much of his illness. When will you go ? 

Do you have to Pay huge insurance premiums to take your husband away on vacation when he's so poorly?


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 11, 2018)

Aloha Debbie- I hope you have a great time that gives you many memories. 

Mahalo
Hoot


----------



## Victor (Jan 11, 2018)

Good for you. I'd love to go, never been there.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2018)

Good idea.  Just THINKING  about going to Maui  should make anybody feel better 
.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 11, 2018)

Victor said:


> Good for you. I'd love to go, never been there.




Ive been a few times.  My daughter and Sil bought a timeshare there 18 yrs ago.  They go every July and have taken me a few times.  Think it's the Westin Ka'anapali ocean resorts.

My son and dil bought one also a few years later and my last trip to Maui was with them about 2 yrs ago.

As for oldmans comment about oxygen on a plane.  Before my mom died I flew with her and my sister and her family from NJ to their condo in Florida...can't remember if it was United Airlines flight but my mom was allowed to take her portable oxygen tank on the flight.  Of course permission was needed prior and they pulled her aside at security and really looked over the portable battery operated oxygen thingy.

sorry couldn't think of what they're called when it's not a tank but something she could carry like a big purse.

Also, hope you and your husband have a relaxing time and it all goes smoothly.  Since you've been so many times already you can just relax once you get there.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 11, 2018)

This was my last trip there in sept 2015...my son's 3 boys.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 11, 2018)

I'll volunteer to go in his place............layful:


----------



## oldman (Jan 11, 2018)

I flew the Chicago to Honolulu route for two years. It was a 9 1/2 hours flight. As I stated earlier, I was never trained on paasengers needing supplemental oxygen, but I do know that advanced requests must be made and the cannisters and batteries for such cannisters must also be approved by United and the FAA. I wish I had paid more attention to this part of my training. The Purser was in charge of the oxygen cannisters once they were onboard. I am going to Honolulu in May for one week with my wife, Granddaughter and her friend. This will be my umpteenth trip to Hawaii and I have still never went to Maui. I have been to Kauai, which is absolutely beautiful and the golf courses along the oceanside are great, except for the sometimes terriffic breezes that plays tricks with the balls while in flight.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 12, 2018)

oldman said:


> Debbie—-I have often wondered how your husband contacted Meso. Would you care to explain? I have seen a lot of lawyer commercials suggesting people that have Meso sue, but I never knew anyone that had it.
> 
> Is he on oxygen? As a former pilot for United, I remember that the airlines had rules for passengers requiring supplemental oxygen. If I remember correctly, United supplied their own oxygen to passengers requiring oxygen. It wasn’t my responsibility to take care of that part of the flight, so I was never really trained in that area, but I was aware that we did have rules regarding passengers requiring supplemental oxygen.
> 
> If you don’t care to discuss it, I understand and that’s OK too. I’m just curious as to how you handle this.



Oldman, 

My husband was exposed to asbestos in his early 20’s while in the Navy.   It’s an environmental disease.   It grows really slow and usually shows up when someone is about 70 or so.   It is incurable.   Only 3,000 cases a year are diagnosed.   He’s basically been given a death sentence.   He’s not on oxygen yet, but he’s displaying other symptoms now, shortness of breath, coughing, pain. It can originate in the lungs, brain or genitals.     Terrible, terrible disease.   Today is his last dose of chemo and we think a scan will be next to see if the chemo is helping to minimize growth or not.   He mentioned last night he may discuss with the doc just taking some time off until the end of Feb. when we get back from Maui so he can feel good to enjoy our trip.   Like he said, “I’m dying anyway, what harm will it do.”    I’m happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## oldman (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the information. I would imagine that once it (the cancer) metastasizes with the lungs or other organs, that it is game over.I would hate for anyone to be in that position.

It has to be a day to day of emotional and physical pain for the family. I have a friend that was in the Navy years ago and had bought a tattoo. Years later, he developed liver cancer from the tattoo and since has had a transplant. Now, he has diabetes and is receiving dialysis three days per week. Yesterday, he also found out that he has skin cancer on various parts of his body. 

I am thankful everyday that I only suffer from lower back pain from my former back surgeries. So many more people suffer from so much more severe diseases and illnesses. I had a friend that died from AIDS. I watched him slowly pass away each time that I visited him. It was the worse thing that I ever witnessed to a person’s death. 

I hope that your husband has a fantastic time in Maui. He has earned it.


----------



## Getyoung (Jan 14, 2018)

There is no place like Maui!! I have always found my stress and issues just seem to melt away there. I am sure you will enjoy your trip!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2018)

Oops. Quoted wrong post, so deleted.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 21, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> As sick as my husband is, he decided he wants to go to Maui for 2 weeks.  We’ve been going there for 25 years, it’s like home to us.  Our youngest daughter is coming for a week.   This is probably going to be a really sad time, probably his last trip to Maui, but that’s what he wants.   Hopefully he will be healthy enough to enjoy the visit and we all have a nice time.


Of course he would want to visit paradise one more time. Enjoy, it's so beautiful.


----------

